# triceps and chest on same day?



## swick (Jun 18, 2004)

I've heard alot that training your triceps and chest on the same day is good.

I usually do my chest before I do triceps, but the other day I did triceps before chest and I could hardly lift anything with my chest. The next day my triceps were sore but my chest wasnt. Usually, my chest is pretty sore and my triceps just a little sore. Wouldn't it make more sense to do these muscle parts on different days to get the most out of each?

Why is training them on the same day recommended?

Thanks
Shane


----------



## plouffe (Jun 18, 2004)

Well it's a good way to change up the routine, gotta keep the muscles guessin ya know. Anyway, pushing movements normally hit triceps. So working chest, and triceps on the same day just allow you to put some extra stress on your muscles ; Just like working back and biceps. I honestly think its too much for one session tho.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't think there is anything wrong with that method.  Some people do chest, shoulders, and triceps all on the same day.  I suggest triceps last because they are smaller.  Generally, smaller muscles should be worked last.  I do chest and shoulders on the same day and have no problem with it at all.  If you don't like that split, try something different.  There are nearly unlimited split possibilities to experiment with.


----------



## JoeR. (Jun 19, 2004)

I found that when I did chest/tri day compared to have sep days for both.  It took less sets to have my tris screaming after chest.  But then again im not sure that all that indirect work from chest is all that effective, then afterwards your tris are to tired to get a decent tri workout in.  Its just something you have to experiment with.


----------

